# Cheeseland Classic Race 2/26/2005



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

2005
*Cheeseland Classic 2/26/2005*   

Where: VFW Downtown Green Bay


Directions to race:
From I 43: take the Webster street exit and proceed south to Main street lights go one block further to Pine and turn right to VFW club two blocks up. 

From HWY 41: take 172 exit over bridge to Webster street exit proceed north to Walnut street lights go two blocks further to Pine street turn left go two blocks VFW club on left.

Doors Open: 8am (CONTROLLED PRACTICE) Racing at: 11am


Entry Fee: $20per class. 

2 Qualifiers(maybe 3 depends on amount of racers) and one main
All classes are 4 min. Bring your own ROAR legal stock motor(no hybrids).


Track size is Approx. (70’ x 35’) Power and Tables are available although somewhat limited.

Food and Refreshments will be available for purchase. 
Also parts (exclusively from Norther Hobbies) will be available at track day of the race.
Due to the amount of racers last year the ones listed are the only classes to be run.

CLASSES (Run 2 Max.)

OVAL: 1/10 4-CELL STOCK PAN CAR (NASCAR BODIES)

1/10 4 -CELL 19 TURN PAN CAR (NASCAR BODIES)

STOCK MOTOR TRAXXAS STAMPEDES 

STOCK MOTOR OFF-ROAD TRUCKS (foam or on road tires)

1/10 STOCK SEDAN ROAD COURSE ( RUBBER TIRES)

Computerized scoring,parts,food,refreshments.
Spectators always welcome!

Sorry "Quad or Binary motors" will not be allowed.

preenter at http://www.prostarracing.com/cheese2005.htm


----------

